# CobbWebb Training?



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I know it usually gets posted when it comes around, but with the nice weather RIGHT around the cornor, I'd like to get trained soon. Does anyone know if another class near the Merrimack Valley is coming up soon? 

Thanks


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

OOPS! Found the information, It would if helped if I spelt it right the first time c:


----------



## 1122 (Aug 17, 2004)

COBWEB training will be on line soon. Keep looking at the training thread. Schedule will be posted soon


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

1122 said:


> COBWEB training will be on line soon. Keep looking at the training thread. Schedule will be posted soon


You mean they might finally have a Website again? :shock:


----------



## BWH LT (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard yet when/where any COBWEB class will be?


----------

